# Earn with Heresy!



## Jezlad

EARN $$$$ Writing Wargaming Articles

(a new frontier in the online wargaming community)​ 
I'm seeking fresh, enthusiastic and knowledgeable talent to post tutorials and guides here in this forum. This is your chance earn cash, beef up your forces, gain exposure and maybe even add "writer" to your resume cover letter. 

If the prospect of submitting a few articles/tutorials here and making a few bucks appeals READ ON!
*
What We Need*



*6th Edition 40k Tactics* 
By this we mean general 40k articles - not unit overviews, im talking deployment guides, shooting guides, assault guides, mission tips etc. Not "How to use Guardians" - general, all encompassing multi army guides.
*Hobby Tips*
Painting, conversions, basing guides - anything that people will find valuable. (any without images will be denied.
*NoN GW Articles*
If you have some tactics writeups for non GW systems we want them.

If you have any questions about what we will accept shoot me a Private Message or post a thread in this very forum asking what I'm looking for.

*How This Will Work*

Simply start a thread in this forum and post/write your article in it.

When you've submitted your work I'll come in, have a little read through then (if needed) I'll offer any editing suggestions in the thread. 

When we're both happy with the article I'll make you an offer from* $2 **to $5* (I know it isn't a fortune but it's better than nothing right?) based on my estimation of the articles quality. 
*
Content Calls*

Every so often I'll post a "content" call thread in the forum. This is your opportunity to write based on my topic and get bonus earnings! Instead of $2-5 you'll be guaranteed $6-$8 per article.


How* cool *is this? 

Write about the game you love and earn some extra money to spend on the game you love... 



*So next time you're about to "submit" that article on your "other" wargaming hangout - have a little think about what you'd prefer - 10 articles posted there or 10 articles and $50 in your pocket here.*


----------



## Suijin

Do these articles need to be exclusive to Heresy Online?

Are old articles OK that have already been posted on other sites?


----------



## Varakir

As I said in the other thread, i'll try and take a few minutes out to take some extra pictures when i'm converting or painting. If what i'm doing is remotely interesting i'll try and squeeze a tutorial out of it :victory:

I've been putting together some images already for a 'painting fire' tutorial, so that is coming your way this evening.


----------



## neferhet

Great idea Jez.


----------



## Jezlad

Suijin said:


> Do these articles need to be exclusive to Heresy Online?
> 
> Are old articles OK that have already been posted on other sites?


Yes they need to be fresh and unposted online.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Jezlad said:


> Yes they need to be fresh and unposted online.


That being the case, however, how long would Heresy have exclusive rights to them? Could they be posted up elsewhere immediately after they get posted here? (not that I intend to do so, just clarifying guidelines. Though if I were, I would certainly link back to Heresy as the article's primary source).

Additionally, how are large, multi-part tacticas treated? I have a serialized CSM tactica I've been meaning to complete, for instance, and though it's one thread, it addresses different subjects with enough content to justify a thread to themselves. I realize this is a fine line to walk, and may well have to be taken on a case-by-case basis, but it's a thought. (and as a minor digression, I realize that so far my CSM tactica has mostly been unit overviews of the type that don't qualify by these guidelines, but the next several sections I intend to post are broader articles on list-building, ally synergy, and the like, so they might well)

I will state for the record that I wholly intend to write articles in this vein, and this might well be the kick in the rump that will get me moving. Furthermore, (in my case, at least) if any of my articles should qualify for compensation, I'd rather that I wasn't paid in cash, but rather that my Supporter subscription should be extended by however much the earnings would qualify me for.


----------



## Skari

This is indeed very interesting. Do you have a certain minimum length you would be looking for?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Do you have a particular length requirement to the articles Jez? Anything that I might do would be actually quite short, just something about the (very) simple SW conversions that people seem to have liked over the course of my plog.


----------



## Jezlad

Mossy Toes said:


> That being the case, however, how long would Heresy have exclusive rights to them? Could they be posted up elsewhere immediately after they get posted here? (not that I intend to do so, just clarifying guidelines. Though if I were, I would certainly link back to Heresy as the article's primary source).


I think a month would be about right, its not a case of people cash in here then go post stuff elsewhere. All payments will be paid on a net 30 basis upon completion of the month.


So any tutorials submitted in August will be paid at the end of September. 

Another example


Article Number.........Submitted.....................Payment Offered
1...........................4th November.........................$3
2...........................7th November.........................$2
3...........................14th November.......................$3
4...........................22nd November.......................$5
5...........................28th November.......................$4
6...........................29th November.......................$4

$21 paid on December 30th.


If any of the articles are found online elsewhere before the payment day the article payment is void.


----------



## Romero's Own

I'd love to have this kind of inspiration to write up some articles. But not sure if I'm qualified....


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Romero's Own said:


> I'd love to have this kind of inspiration to write up some articles. But not sure if I'm qualified....


Try anyway. Worst case scenario you do not get the offered the top end of the bracket.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I've actually been rolling a tactica article on the different elements of the Imperial Guard's mechanized force for TalkWargaming. I'll definitely give this a try!


----------



## Skari

Ok. This seems like a nice little incentive! Where should we post WIP articles? also, how do we safeguard that our articles dont get out until you guys post them? will it be via email correnspondence? Also, any images used, html? or http links. Basically what code would you guys have us use.


----------



## Jezlad

I've created a forum dedicated specifically to this.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=302

Only the thread creator and I have access to see the threads. So articles can be started here, updated whenever you want, edited etc and it's all behind closed doors.


----------



## neferhet

@Skari i'd really love to see a tactica of yours!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Jezlad said:


> If any of the articles are found online elsewhere before the payment day the article payment is void.


Couldn't this cause issues? Say someone wrote an article on heresy and then somone else copy pasted it over to another forum, it would void the OP's payment.


----------



## Jezlad

Who will post it online before you if it's never been posted online before? Do you often have people peering through the window copying what you write?

I can easily tell if someone has duplicated their content somewhere else. We'll just have to play it by ear. The actual window between posting and payment can be shortened. (this is kind of new so it'll probably need refining) we'll just have to work on trust, besides anyone that copies stuff is breaking the law. If its a blogger blog a quick message to google or an email to their host will have it sorted out.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well yes, freaking wombles love stealing my work....

I meant that, say, i wrote an article and posted it to heresy, then say a week later Joe Plageriser comes on heresy, sees the article and then copy's it over to NotquiteHeresy online. The article is then on another site less than a month after the origional posting date, voiding the exclusivity period agreement and potentially threatening my luvverly moneys.


----------



## Jezlad

Just shoot me a message saying what's happened (in the unlikely event it does). Generally it won't matter a shit anyway, wherever else it's posted will be be a zero traffic blog or freebie site anyway. If it's one of the big forums or blogs I'll just get in touch with them and have it removed.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Jezlad said:


> Just shoot me a message saying what's happened (in the unlikely event it does). Generally it won't matter a shit anyway, wherever else it's posted will be be a zero traffic blog or freebie site anyway. If it's one of the big forums or blogs I'll just get in touch with them and have it removed.


It was more of a theoretical anyway, i have only ever posted one tut, i've got 2 others nearly finished but i lost the pics that go alongside them. I wouldn't know if it had been posted elsewhere as appart from Apocalypse 40k i don't visit anywhere else.


----------

